# For Adoption - Female rats (various ages)



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Top 4:
Isabella (rex) and Cherry are sisters roughly 7 months old. Pippin is the same age, Petunia we think is around 8 or 9 months old. They are living as a group so can either go as two pairs, a group of 4 or a single can be homed to live in your own group.

Bottom 4:
These girls came to us together, they're very young. We think they're around 3 or 4 months old.
They can either be adopted as a group of 4 or two pairs. They can also be adopted along with one or more of our older female rats. Since they're so young though these 4 need same age company so must be in at least pairs.

Email us at [email protected] if you'd like to adopt


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

All now adopted or reserved


----------

